# Tablet or quick laptop for VBA?



## Kibl1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello all. I am very new to VBA and have only really dabbled in it a little but i do really enjoy it and would like to start learning more.

Currently my laptop takes 5-10 minutes to turn on and start running efficiently and is a bit bulky and seems to force me to install updates every time i turn it on which requires restarting it.

What i really want is a tablet of some sort that can just turn on instantly almost so i can just quickly practice a bit of VBA when i get a spare 5 minutes.
All i really care about is that it is very quick to turn on, very portable and has good battery life so i don't have to have it on charge whilst using it.

Are there any cheap laptops or tablets that you could suggest for this as i don't want to spend hundreds just to realise a particular tablet can't run VBA or buy a new laptop that is just as slow.

I don't really care about video/ image editing, huge amounts of storage, social media, streaming etc.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 25, 2020)

> particular tablet can't run VBA


If you want a tablet to run VBA (unless there is something new out that I am not aware of) then you need a surface pro which isn't cheap.


----------

